# Dermacton !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Dr-Dolittle (May 13, 2011)

hi alol, sorry for the capitals but i must get this thread read by as many people possible. 

as some of you know one of my puppies had a hair loss problem, well hair thinning. the other puppy also had a very slight bit on the top of her head. 

despite going to the vets i was not given the best advise and had been worrying like theres no tomorrow. 

after coming on here it was suggested to me to try it, i wasnt confident and suspicious that the reviews were fakes to help sell the product. 

i can officially say that dermacton is working ! the line down the back of my puppy has totally gone now (she had hair loss down spine). 
she still has a bit thats thin on head but im seeing it grow back bit by bit so the hair there is well on the way to recovery !

i have ordered myself some more and will continue to use and promote it. 

if it helps someone else like it has helped me il be happ


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

So pleased it's working! 

I'm Dermactons biggest fan - goodness knows what they put in that bottle, but it works miracles :thumbup1:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

thumbs up from me also..after taking advice on here also for Mavis skin condition it has near on cleared up with Dermacton

juliex


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

From the vet or no prescription needed? Does it work on scar tissue?


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Oo... Kyle has some hair loss.. This could be helpful..


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Dermacton - Skin Relief for Dogs with Itchy Skin


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

I've seen this advertised in Your Dog magazine.. Which would you recommend? Kyle isn't happy with his legs being played with, which we just discovered.. He just runs off, would shampoo be best?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr-Dolittle said:


> hi alol, sorry for the capitals but i must get this thread read by as many people possible.
> 
> as some of you know one of my puppies had a hair loss problem, well hair thinning. the other puppy also had a very slight bit on the top of her head.
> 
> ...


Really glad its working, I know you were pleased after a few days with the dissapearance of the dry flakey skin and the coat looked better, great news hair has grown back too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MissBexi said:


> I've seen this advertised in Your Dog magazine.. Which would you recommend? Kyle isn't happy with his legs being played with, which we just discovered.. He just runs off, would shampoo be best?


There is a shampoo bar, ointment and a pump spray from
Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses
They do ear cleaner and drops too for itchy ears


----------



## Dr-Dolittle (May 13, 2011)

hi all sorry for the delay in replying, been working and studying so hard  

it is brought online so no need for vet. 

i brought the soap bar and the spray, i have been bathing with the soap bar once a week, and using the spray daily, sometimes twice a day depending how much they have rolled around outside lol 

its works miracles, i can not believe it has worked like this. has to be the 1st product ive ever used that does what it actually says :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr-Dolittle (May 13, 2011)

forgot to add in 1st few weeks used spray 2-3 times daily, then i cut it down


----------



## bulldogmummy (May 3, 2011)

and if it doesnt work you have 100% money back guarentee what have you got to loose!!


----------



## anazonerose (Jul 19, 2011)

The benefits of dermacton cream is stops itching and scratching, fast hair growth, encourages the natural healing process.It is easy and effective to use.


----------



## Mbb1218 (Oct 23, 2012)

My American bulldog has been suffering from allergies and yeast for so long ! I have tried everything recommended by the vet. I was wondering if dermacton would help with the yeast in between her toes, vagina, and butt? 
She is currently on natural balance legume and duck. I am giving her allergy pills and probiotics and digestive enzymes. She is constantly pink, stretching, licking her butt and biting it, biting her feet and licking it, and licking her vagina. 
Do you have any other recommendations and do you think she is a good fit for dermacton ?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Mbb1218 said:


> My American bulldog has been suffering from allergies and yeast for so long ! I have tried everything recommended by the vet. I was wondering if dermacton would help with the yeast in between her toes, vagina, and butt?
> She is currently on natural balance legume and duck. I am giving her allergy pills and probiotics and digestive enzymes. She is constantly pink, stretching, licking her butt and biting it, biting her feet and licking it, and licking her vagina.
> Do you have any other recommendations and do you think she is a good fit for dermacton ?


Here's a thread I posted about dermacton, with pics.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/241712-dermacton-wow.html


----------



## Mbb1218 (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you know if its safe to use around her vagina and butt area


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mbb1218 said:


> Do you know if its safe to use around her vagina and butt area


Here is the webssite with contact details, they do other products as well so may even be able to suggest something else otherwise.

Dermacton - Skin Relief for Dogs with Itchy Skin


----------



## Mbb1218 (Oct 23, 2012)

The colloidal silver spray seems great but I don't want to have to ship it from UK to USA. Should I just see how she does with dermacton spray first or should I try getting colloidal silver somewhere else, I know they sell it at the grocery stores. What do you suggest ?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mbb1218 said:


> The colloidal silver spray seems great but I don't want to have to ship it from UK to USA. Should I just see how she does with dermacton spray first or should I try getting colloidal silver somewhere else, I know they sell it at the grocery stores. What do you suggest ?


Dermacton as you see has had really good results so may be worth trying that first.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

SixStar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> So pleased it's working!
> 
> I'm Dermactons biggest fan - goodness knows what they put in that bottle, but it works miracles :thumbup1:


Dermacton is an absolute miracle and saved my dog from having to take those awful steroids. Ive promoted it here also as I couldnt believe how good it was!!!

SixStar - Im using this opportunity to let you know that the "mobile bones" supplement you so highly recommended and I bought after reading your praise on its effectiveness is absolutely brilliant, brilliant, brilliant - the two girls with the hip and back issues have improved that notch higher !!! definately excellent stuff!! (I still use all the other supplements but this product seems to be the icing on the cake!!)


----------

